
Is this the Google Nexus S? - mcxx
http://pocketnow.com/android/is-this-the-google-nexus-s
======
marklabedz
While I'll be waiting for a review or two before buying, I'm happy to see
another vanilla Android device coming (hopefully).

------
Mongoose
I don't understand the trend in colossal Android phones. I get that having a
bigger screen is nice, but it seems to me that if the phone doesn't fit
comfortably in your pocket, then you're doing it wrong.

~~~
wmf
I was surprised to discover that the phones with larger screens are not much
larger; they have less bezel.

------
peregrine
I will never buy another Samsung device again. This is a personal antidote but
here it goes.

I had the Samsung Galaxy S from T-Mobile and it was -the- worst phone I've
ever owned. Horrible interface, felt like plastic, and to top it off GPS did
not work. When I say not work, it would hard lock the phone whenever you tried
getting any sort of location and silent crash it. This isn't an isolated issue
either, several people posted on forums describing the same issues. Just think
if Apple released a product with a bad GPS...

It got so bad I contacted T-Mobile and after getting to a specialist they
replaced my phone no questions asked with a G2 and I couldn't be happier.

This phone looks like it has the same horrible plastic back panel and likely
the horrible product and support the Galaxy has.

~~~
CrazedGeek
Samsung's CDMA phones (at least, the Moment) have pretty bad data lockup
issues too.

------
sahaj
is it just me or does the google logo look photoshopped?

